# Bezzera Duo/Matrix technicians password



## RoninVan (Apr 21, 2021)

As a happy relatively new owner of a Bezzera Duo I was wondering what could be controlled in the technicians password protected area. I know the store I bought it from here in Vancouver, Canada, ECM, set it for our 120 volt 20 amp circuit in the kitchen. Presumably there are settings for the three PIDs which I would not have a clue how to adjust so wouldn't dare. But what other tricks does it have up its sleeves? It has certainly been a joy to use and drink the espressos from compared to my 12 year old first version Oscar.

Love reading the informed commenters on this site. Have ordered a Niche to upgrade over my 10 year old Nuova Simonelli Grinta flat as a result.

regards to all.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@RoninVan - that's annoying. Certainly something which would drive me mad if I can't access all the functions. My view is that I bought an expensive coffee machine, and I want to be fully responsible for it. I should not be dependent on tech. Support, unless really needed.

Did you consider phoning up the retailer, explain to them what you want and maybe they can help you?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

You are not missing out on any features not having access to the service menu I can assure you but if you really are curious for some reason then you will need to discuss it with your retailer.

David


----------



## RoninVan (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I did consider asking the retailer for the password. However when I bought it and I asked about problems they had experienced with it, the only one had been from a user getting into the technicians menu and making changes he/she should not have. They then realized their error, but hadn't recorded things so could not set it back to the original settings, necessitating a trip to the vendor to correct.

It was more idle curiousity on my part. I like to know how things work. That helps me to do my own simpler repairs when things do go awry. The more complex things (ie programmable electronics controls) I leave to the trained technicians.


----------



## RoninVan (Apr 21, 2021)

As a follow up to my original post it is now over three months we have had the Duo. I can honestly say I am very happy with it. We make about 30 cappuccinos a week with it, using about 500gm of coffee. Two months after getting it I received the Niche Zero I had ordered. So I have had both for a month now. It too continues to impress.

The Duo replaced an original v. 1.0 Nova Simonelli Oscar that I bought used over ten years ago. It had developed a leak from the seal around the heater port which was what got me to start shopping around. The Oscar in turn had replaced a Faema Bella I had had for 8-10 years prior to that. These were both passed on to relatives after I repaired them.

We had originally started with preground coffee from our local roaster(Yokas in Vancouver, now moved to Victoria). Eventually I bought a Rancillio Rocky doserless which I later modified to make it retain less, though still too much. It was supplemented later with a Nova Simonelli Grinta I modified more extensively with a timer for the grind, low retention spout, and shot timer connection to the Oscar. These went to relatives too. We mostly use Milano Coffee's Conca D'oro beans as they are one of the best we have found for our tastes. They too are based here in Vancouver, BC

Now back to the Duo. Two weeks ago the PID controlled heaters in the Bezzera group head stopped working. The head went from the normally too hot to touch to body temperature as a result. This resulted immediately in rather awful espresso.

As a result of my call to the technicians before I took it in to the shop they had me check some settings in the technicians section of the display. So they told me the password and had me answer some questions about the settings over the phone. As Black Cat had replied earlier there was nothing of interest to me as it is mostly to do with the PID settings. I wouldn't have the presumption to think I could do better than their engineers.

It went in to the shop (ECM in Burnaby, a suburb of Vancouver, excellent service). They checked it over, did a firmware update and said that the factory had installed an old version of the firmware that didn't work with a newer part that was already in it. I am not sure which part that was but I would guess it was to do with the display. Anyway this fixed the problem the same day so we were back to good coffees. Why it had worked for so long I also do not understand.

I should probably make a separate post out of how much of an improvement the two machines have made in our daily dose rather than making this longer. All I will say is that we are very happy with both.

Regards to all and thanks for all the great information on this forum. 
Ron


----------

